# Solar Generator: Inergy Flex...and Go!



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Looking for people's thoughts on the Inergy Flex system. I was initially looking into a complete home solar system with roof panels, etc..but this was not going to give me much in the way of SHTF off grid power... the solar companies told me to get a gas generator for emergencies and grid down situations. The roof systems did have battery backup options, at nearly 10k more cost... and a gas generator was going to run me around $1k...

So, I have paused my roof solar install plans, and thought about just getting a generator of sorts... this caused me to watch some YouTube videos on solar generators. Inergy came up in a lot of these videos, but mainly for their now discontinued Apex generator. When I looked into buying one of those, the Flex looked to be my only option.. however, there seems to be quite a bit of buzz about these, "game changing" buzz.... People seem to be very excited about these, and the expansion ability.

Cost seems to be $1350 for a basic setup, and extra batteries are around $450. Unfortunately a major issue for me is they aren't even going to ship them until after Jan 1 (available on pre-order now). So if the election causes SHTF scenarios, Jan 1 might not be much help (but that could be a tad overly paranoid).

That pricing doesn't include solar panels, and I think their general 100w panels are around $130. If I went with the Flex, I think I'd need a few panels, but this solar thing (And off grid emergency planning) is new to me. How many panels would people recommend, and do ppl have particular panel options or brands they'd suggest?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

What are you trying to power? Lights, refrigerator, freezer, or all three?


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> What are you trying to power? Lights, refrigerator, freezer, or all three?


I don't know what I don't know, but yes a fridge, lighting (minimal), and to charge essential items like flashlights and portable radios. Maybe a hot plate for cooking? And potentially some power tools that I imagine would be used to shore up home fortifications?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Trihonda said:


> Looking for people's thoughts on the Inergy Flex system. I was initially looking into a complete home solar system with roof panels, etc..but this was not going to give me much in the way of SHTF off grid power... the solar companies told me to get a gas generator for emergencies and grid down situations. The roof systems did have battery backup options, at nearly 10k more cost... and a gas generator was going to run me around $1k...
> 
> So, I have paused my roof solar install plans, and thought about just getting a generator of sorts... this caused me to watch some YouTube videos on solar generators. Inergy came up in a lot of these videos, but mainly for their now discontinued Apex generator. When I looked into buying one of those, the Flex looked to be my only option.. however, there seems to be quite a bit of buzz about these, "game changing" buzz.... People seem to be very excited about these, and the expansion ability.
> 
> ...


Trihonda,

Universal Truth; Backup and Emergency power ain't cheap!

From my limited research, Grid Tie Systems benefit no one but the power companies.

Off Grid Systems are expensive but potentially, so is the cost of no power when you need it.

My plan is a hybrid plan, pardon the pun!

1.) 2 Gas/LP Generators (both inverter and non inverter)
2.) Limited Solar with battery for lighting in barn and outbuildings as well as some solar panels for charging phone, tablet, laptop etc.
3.) LP Gas Appliances for Cooking and Heat
And finally

4.) An Off Grid System of Solar Panels and Batteries where the Panels are Ground Mounted in a mini-Solar Field behind my Garage/Carport. Ground mounted, rather than Roof Mounted allows for easy maintenance. This old boy does not do roofs anymore! Hopefully, I will be able to afford enough batteries to power most of my house, probably not the AC.

I've got the first 3, and saving my pennies for #4!


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 20, 2020)

Trihonda,
While obviously I don't have the Flex, I do have the Inergy Apex so based off of that and what I have kept up with in regards to the new Inergy products here's my personal opinion:
In terms of number of solar panels, we started with 3 and upped it to the max of 5 x 100 watt panels the Apex can take this summer. While the 3 worked perfectly for good days, our climate in Nova Scotia during winter is heavy on the number of low light days so we are hoping the extra 2 will help a lot.

The ability to add up to 96 extra batteries (I think it's 96?)is now a game changer because the single unit of 1500 watts has some limitations no matter their advertising.
It is brilliant for lights (LED) charging phones etc etc what it's not good at is the heavy draw appliances. 
For example it will certainly run that hot plate you mentioned, it's how long you will be able to run it for is the question. For example only on bright sunny days do I use a toaster which can't be all that different to a hot plate. That toaster has a pull of 600 watts which in terms of preserving battery is a no go. 
It should be noted that we could extend with lead acid batteries but their quality compared to lithium ion is just not worth it so we are waiting for these extension batteries from Inergy. 

You would probably need the Flex and 3 extra batteries to happily run a refrigerator and other appliances without constantly hovering over the battery level.

We use the Apex mostly for more delicate electronics and lighting.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Forget the hotplate, you can't do that kind of a load with that.

Get yourself a propane stove to cook with.

Hotplate will draw about half of what a hot water heater will.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

All depends on whether you want to supplement your power from the grid or go completely off-grid. You first (in my opinion) need to assess your electrical demand. I designed my off-grid system different than most. I live rather simply; so I use all my heavy demand appliances such as my water heater and dish washer before dusk this way I save $$$'s on my batteries. The following info should get you off to a start to plan your electric demand/usage:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

0rocky said:


> All depends on whether you want to supplement your power from the grid or go completely off-grid. You first (in my opinion) need to assess your electrical demand. I designed my off-grid system different than most. I live rather simply; so I use all my heavy demand appliances such as my water heater and dish washer before dusk this way I save $$$'s on my batteries. The following info should get you off to a start to plan your electric demand/usage:
> 
> View attachment 108453


Excellent 0rocky!


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you sir. @Slippy


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

So it's a 30-40 amp PMW charge controller (maybe $80) and a PSW inverter (about $400 for a good one) and a 89 amp/hr lithium ion battery($400) in a box with a lot of extra outlets.

While I know nothing about it's reliability it's not the worst priced solar power box that I've ever seen. But with it's 500 watts in solar panels limit you don't want more than about 4 of those 89 amp/hr batteries to assure proper charging.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, these chargers might be a game changer.. but I dont know if actually need one, OR if I’d get it in time anyway.. they are slated to ship out possibly January 2021.. I feel like the timing is a huge gambol for me. If the world devolves into chaos, then I’ll definitely want one, but January might be too late? If the world doesn’t devolve into chaos, then I don’t really need one (but who makes all their purchase decisions based merely on need...). And the inergy company was routinely selling their products previously with many 20% off coupon codes.. so this 10% discount for preordering isn’t likely to be the cheapest price available, should I want one later. As others have stated, energy isn’t cheap, and this system is expensive, especially when it’s a product that I’ll only really use of the apocalypse comes... the last blackout we experienced was over 10 years ago.. If we were in places like CA that has weekly blackouts, this would be a no brainer... 

Dunno.. wish this was available now... wish this was a tad cheaper... wish I could predict the future... 

By the time I snagged the main system, a second battery, charger, and solar panels, I’d be into this for easily $4,000+. Grated, this would be a game changer if The SHTF, but I am trying to start out slow on my “prepping”.. getting things that I can justify to the wife as having practical non apocalyptic uses... a 4K SHTF solar generator isn’t likely in the cards. ...but another gun might be easier to justify?


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, the Inergy Flex was too expensive for me, and it’s not slated to possibly ship until February. I like the system, and might go that route, but in the interim, I went with a cheaper smaller unit, that was on a really good sale right now. This system won’t do everything I want, in fact, I think it’ll be limiting... but it’ll literally keep the lights on, and charge up comms. 

I went with a Rockpal (Rockpower) 300w solar generator. It’s small, but it is normally $270, and was $90 off.. my price was $179. It has a ton of decent features, and has gotten decent reviews from several solar channels on YouTube, and the price was hard to beat, especially since this is the newest version of the unit, with even more features than the old one. I also snagged a couple of the folding Rockpal 100w solar panels (the newer ones) that actually come with a parallel adapter cord. 

Again, I think this is inadequate for all my needs, but if/when I do grab the Flex down the road, this will make a good backup.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Here's the system I snagged


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> Looking for people's thoughts on the Inergy Flex system. I was initially looking into a complete home solar system with roof panels, etc..but this was not going to give me much in the way of SHTF off grid power... the solar companies told me to get a gas generator for emergencies and grid down situations. The roof systems did have battery backup options, at nearly 10k more cost... and a gas generator was going to run me around $1k...
> 
> So, I have paused my roof solar install plans, and thought about just getting a generator of sorts... this caused me to watch some YouTube videos on solar generators. Inergy came up in a lot of these videos, but mainly for their now discontinued Apex generator. When I looked into buying one of those, the Flex looked to be my only option.. however, there seems to be quite a bit of buzz about these, "game changing" buzz.... People seem to be very excited about these, and the expansion ability.
> 
> ...


If Biden succeeds in stealing the election he won't take office until later on in the month of January. So you'd like get your system before he starts implementing his Marxist agenda.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

They’re now looking at February to “maybe” ship


----------

